# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  دانلود برنامه j2ee

## sadegh7s

دوستان من خودم خیلی دنبالش بودم ولی شرکت سان اجازه دانلود نمی داد تا اطفاقی جایی پیداش کردم که فکر نمیکردم .
داخل سی دی های دلفی 8 نرم افزار  j2ee وجود داره هر کی بخواد از اونجا پوشهان را ور میدارد.
نتونستید به من میل بزنید بدم.    Sadegh.tohidi@gmail.com

----------


## pooyanm

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=42645

----------


## morteza_javadi

Sadegh.tohidi@gmail.com با تشکر

----------


## شاگرد آرام

hassanhojabri@yahoo.com
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

من JDK 6 را دارم. اگه لازمه یه جا بگین تا آپلود کنم ( رپیدشر فایده نداره )

----------


## Monster

http://mirror.dcc.online.pt/Java

----------


## h_baqery

http://rapidshare.com/files/24249134...part1.rar.html


http://rapidshare.com/files/24253121...part2.rar.html

----------


## Metaldevil

سلام بچه ها من زیاد از جاوا سر در نمیارم ولی بهترین راه برای دانلود نرم افزار از SUN استفاده از فیلتر شکن هستش البته اگه این فیلتر شکن یه برنامه خاص این کار باشه خیلی بهتره اگه برنامشو خواستین بهم میل بزنین. :لبخند:

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
کی میشه از تحریمه آمریکا خارج بشیم تا ما بروبچ نرم افزار وضع بهتری پیدا کنیم .

----------


## melissa

نمیره جامعه Open Source ، خودمون می سازیم .

----------


## pooyanm

> نمیره جامعه Open Source ، خودمون می سازیم .


همینطوره من الان دارم از لینوکس ملی استفاده می کنم!

----------


## kahkeshan_23

ممنون
morteza1361@gmail.com

----------


## bright

> سلام
> کی میشه از تحریمه آمریکا خارج بشیم تا ما بروبچ نرم افزار وضع بهتری پیدا کنیم .


 :متفکر:

----------


## pooyanm

http://download.huihoo.com/java/
شامل:
aop-ioc
build-systems
eclipse
framework
jakarta-commons
javacard 
javaee 
javame
javase
netbeans

----------

